# [OFF] Un forum non-officiel pour off-topic!

## Trevoke

Suivant une suggestion probablement pas serieuse, j'ai utilise le nom "Nid a trolls" pour le forum que j'ai cree, qui est la : http://trevoke.ath.cx/nidatrolls

Voila, ca devrait rendre tout le monde content, et sinon, scrogneugneu. C'est evidemment pas officiel  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

Registerationner  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

Te voilà modo Trevoke : bravo  :Wink:  !

----------

## Trevoke

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Te voilà modo Trevoke : bravo  !

 

lol .. Mais j'avais meme pas envie! Je suis admin par defaut parce que, bon, y a que moi qui peut editer les fichiers et ajouter des modifications (genre anti-spammer). Chuis pas responsable, jveux pas grandir! Anigel, tu veux devenir modo a la place du modo?  :Wink: 

----------

## zsfrack

et un trolleur de plus

----------

## anigel

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Anigel, tu veux devenir modo a la place du modo? 

 

Merci, tu es gentil, mais j'en sors juste, et je goûte avec plaisir le temps que ça me libère  :Wink: .

----------

## Trevoke

*chuckle* je te comprends  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

inscrit  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Geekounet, premier boulot : mettre ca dans l'Announcement si le triumvirate est d'accord?  :Smile: 

----------

## _Seth_

puisqu'on est dans le /off, j'en profite pour te féliciter Geekounet  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> puisqu'on est dans le /off, j'en profite pour te féliciter Geekounet 

 

Et c'est quand qu'il le paie, son canon?!   :Shocked: 

----------

## titoucha

Bravo @geekounet, une place bien méritée.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

C'est bon, pas la peine de lui jeter des fleurs hein, il se sent déjà plus tout suel depuis qu'il est modo... un vrai gosse a qui on a donné un nouveau jouet

----------

## geekounet

Merci tout le monde  :Wink: 

 *kopp wrote:*   

> C'est bon, pas la peine de lui jeter des fleurs hein, il se sent déjà plus tout suel depuis qu'il est modo... un vrai gosse a qui on a donné un nouveau jouet

 

Héhé oui c'est vrai que c'est plaisant tous ces nouveaux boutons  :Razz:  Mais je ne dois pas en abuser  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Ha ton interface à de l'acné   :Laughing: 

----------

## blasserre

[patapé] je croyais qu'il fallait être majeur pour devenir modo   :Rolling Eyes:  [/patapé]

félicitations en tout cas   :Wink: 

@trevoke: ce n'est que partie remise... tu les auras à l'usure

----------

## Trevoke

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> [patapé] je croyais qu'il fallait être majeur pour devenir modo   [/patapé]
> 
> félicitations en tout cas  
> 
> @trevoke: ce n'est que partie remise... tu les auras à l'usure

 

Ou alors je recommencerai a utiliser Windows   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dapsaille

He ho ... c'est mon moyen de pression ca :p

 Bravo geekounet :p

----------

## davidou2a

Moi j'aime bien la signature de MikeTux

 *Quote:*   

> Qui suis-je ? Bon j'ai relu, comme d'habitude, je suis bon a rien le vendredi
> 
> Qui suis-je ? Je ne serai jamais modo

 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Oui faut regarder celle de Trevoke, qui va avec  :Wink: 

----------

## idodesuke

euh je me suis inscrit mais j'ai du me gourrer j'ai cliquÃ© sur moins de 13 ans   :Embarassed: 

on peut recommencer?   :Arrow: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je t'ai active, idodesuke.

----------

## idodesuke

ça marche  thank

----------

## d2_racing

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Merci, tu es gentil, mais j'en sors juste, et je goûte avec plaisir le temps que ça me libère .

 

Ça va longtemps ? ...je viens de voir que tu est rendu Bodhisattva  :Smile: 

T'a fait une excellente job  :Smile: 

----------

## Dismantr

Cool ça...

J'aime bien les off-topics !

J'arrive !

----------

## Trevoke

A y est, bouton jabber installe, ca marche et tout.

----------

## geekounet

Bon je déstickifie le thread, il a fait son temps  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Tout ça pour faire semblant d'être utile... c'est triste

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Tout ça pour faire semblant d'être utile... c'est triste

 

C'était juste pour faire un dernier UP pour pas qu'il tombe direct au fond du forum  :Razz: 

----------

